# GHB Sim league opening: Denver Nuggets



## ajax25 (Jul 2, 2010)

If you are looking to join a sim league now is your opportunity, the Denver Nuggets are available. If you have never been a part of a sim league or you have been dominating them for years come check it out. It's a lot of fun, we need GM's for the Nuggets and the Bucks. We are currently in the year 1996 and the Nuggets are clinging to the 8th seed in the Western Conference. Dikembe Mutumbo, Jalen Rose, Laphonso Ellis, Dale Ellis, Abdul-Rauf if you are a nuggets fan and have dreamed of being their GM now is your opportunity Check it out!

*GHB waiting List (sign up here to get your team):* http://www.basketballforum.com/ghb-general-discussion/446464-ghb-waiting-list.html


Link to the GHB home page and Nuggets Roster: http://gohardbasketball.zxq.net/

hurry now before these positions are filled!

if you have any questions feel free to send me a PM


----------



## VCHighFly (May 7, 2004)

I speak from experience when I say it's a lot of fun. If you've never tried it, you should.


----------

